# Heart Pine



## Dennis Ford (May 18, 2016)

I have turned heart pine (aka fat lighter pine) a couple of times before, the first time was horrible, the second was a little better. My neighbor asked me to make something from a piece of pine he had been storing for "30 years or more". It had a few radial checks but not too bad. Nearly all of the sapwood had rotted off; the remaining wood had so much resin that the shavings stuck to the soles of my shoes forming a layer almost an inch thick. It cut cleanly with very little tear-out. A negative rake scraper worked great cleaning up the outside so only a little sanding was necessary. From my previous experience, I knew that normal sanding was impossible. Wet sanding with mineral spirits worked very well, sanding while turning slowly kept the mess to a minimum. Still not my favorite wood but I will turn it again.
Finished with one coat of tung oil and waxed with paste wax for a low luster. Diameter is just over 8 inches and 9-1/2 inches tall.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 13


----------



## MKTacop (May 18, 2016)

Very pretty. It looks like it was worth the effort it took.


----------



## Nature Man (May 18, 2016)

Quite stunning! This piece will be treasured. Chuck


----------



## Tony (May 18, 2016)

Too cool! That piece has some incredibly tight rings on it. Tony


----------



## barry richardson (May 18, 2016)

Wow, I really like that! In the little I have messed with heart pine, I understand what you had to deal with, I probably wouldn't have taken it on. But sounds like you have it figured out, thanks for the tip about sanding with MS


----------



## gman2431 (May 18, 2016)

Very cool! Love the look!


----------



## GeorgeS (May 18, 2016)

Very nice piece! I love the way the knots and grain look right in the middle of the piece.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 18, 2016)

Very well done on a difficult piece of wood to finish. Love the grain orientation.


----------



## DKMD (May 18, 2016)

That's really nice! I'm not terribly tempted to try it , but it's hard to argue with the result you've achieved. Cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (May 18, 2016)

Great job Dennis, love the "bullseye" view!


----------



## ironman123 (May 18, 2016)

Dennis that piece is stunning. Job well done. Bet your neighbor is super pleased with it.


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2016)

Phenomenal piece. Old growth SYP is one of the few species that I have a bad reaction to. It breaks me out in hives and makes me get short of breath.

That sure is pretty though.


----------

